# حيوانات غريبة



## red333 (18 مارس 2011)

قديما كان يتم تهجين فصائل الحيوانات القريبة من بعضها كالحمار والحصان وكان الهجين هو البغل
واليوم يتم تهجين الحيوانات من فصائل متقاربة جينيا لينتج هجينا يحمل صفات من كلا الأبوين​ 

*1. Liger/Tigon*
هجين الأسد والنمر​ 







​ 






​ 

للمزيد من المعلومات
Truth Or Fiction​ 





*Wolf Dog .2*​ 




*هجين الكلب والذئب*​ 










​ 

*للمزيد من المعلومات*
Dog’s Owner Guide​ 




*Zebroid .3*​ 








A Zorse هجين الحصان وحمار الوحش​ 






A Zonkey هجين الحمار وحمار الوحش ​ 






A Zony هجين حصان قزم (السيسي) وحمار الوحش​ 



*للمزيد من المعلومات*
Green Apple, Wikipedia​ 






*Cama* .4​ 




هجين الجمل واللاما​ 








هذا الهجين سمي راما وقد تمت العملية في دبي على ما اعتفد​ 






راما بعمر اليومين​ 






راما بعمر السنتين​ 

*للمزيد من المعلومات*​ 


Taylor Llamas, Wikipedia​ 







*Grolar, Pizzly* .5​ 


هجين الدب القطبي والدب الجريزلي











للمزيد من المعلومات​ 



BBC News, Wikipedia​ 








*Leopon .6*​ 

هجين الفهد وأنثى الأسد










للمزيد من المعلومات
Wikipedia​ 








*Hybrid Pheasant* .7​ 

هجين من هذين الطائرين
وسبحان الخلاق العظيم






A Golden Pheasant





A Lady Amherst Pheasant





الهجين



للمزيد من المعلومات
Messy Beasts​ 








*Wolphin* .8​ 

هجين الدولفين ذو الأنف الزجاجية والحوت القاتل





Kekaimalu, The Wolphin




للمزيد من المعلومات
Wikipedia​ 





*Ti-Liger, Ti-Tigon, Li-Tigon, Li-Liger* .9​ 


هجين ناتج عن تزاوج هجينين من السابق ذكرهم 

(أسد + نمر + فهد)













http://www.hawamer.com/vb/showthread.php?t=710013


----------



## جيلان (18 مارس 2011)

*نقلتلك الموضوع لان ممنوع يكون فى موضوع عبارة عن لينك بيوصلنا لموقع تانى*
*شكرا على تعبك ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (18 مارس 2011)

سبحان اللة        بس مابحبش اللعب فى الجينات​


----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2011)

جميل جداا
شكراا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## red333 (19 مارس 2011)

شايمس قال:


> سبحان اللة بس مابحبش اللعب فى الجينات​


 

احيانا بتكون مفيدة فى الطب


----------



## red333 (19 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> جميل جداا
> شكراا
> ربنا يباركك


 
ويباركك اخى


----------



## red333 (19 مارس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *نقلتلك الموضوع لان ممنوع يكون فى موضوع عبارة عن لينك بيوصلنا لموقع تانى*
> *شكرا على تعبك ربنا يباركك*


 
شكرا يا جيلان


----------



## red333 (19 مارس 2011)

وهذا بين الخروف والماعز:


----------



## red333 (19 مارس 2011)

خروف بوجه انسان


----------



## red333 (19 مارس 2011)

قرن ثور يخترق حلق المصارع ويخرج من فمه






Share Page
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Twitter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fan PageNo Friends OnlineLive UpdatesAccountsChat with your friends


*



*


 

 

​*2 For 1!**  SUBSCRIBE to TruthOrFiction.com Email Alerts, Advisories, and Virus Warnings!
*Be among the first to know about new eRumors, viruses, Internet hoaxes...and more!  
Now you can get two sub******ions for the price of one. 
Give the gift of TruthOrFiction.com to a friend.  
*CLICK HERE* for details 
​


Note: The Ads that appear 
on this page are under the 
control of Google Ads,
not TruthOrFiction.com,
which is a non-partisan site. ​
​*Photos of a Bullfighter Who Got Gored Through the Throat by a Bull-**Truth!*​*Summary of the eRumor:  
*These are forwarded photos of a matador who got gored in the throat in a bullfight. The photos are quite gruesome and show the bull's horn penetrating the matador's throat and exiting his mouth.*The Truth:  
*The photos are real and the bullfighter is Spanish matador, Julio Aparicio, who according London's Telegraph news service, narrowly escaped death by the skin of his teeth after he was horrifically gored in a Madrid bullfight by a half-ton bull on May 21, 2010.
The Telegraph said that Aparicio, 41, was carrying out a pass with his red cape when he lost his footing and stumbled in the Las Ventas bullring in Madrid, Spain.  The charging bull managed to tear one of its horns into the matador's throat,  pierced all the way through his jaw and emerged through the bullfighter's mouth.   
The matador was immediately treated in the bullring's medical ward by a team of on staff surgeons.  Once stabilized he was transferred to the October 12 Hospital in Madrid where doctors worked for 6 hours to perform emergency reconstruction of the bullfighter's jaw, tongue and roof of his mouth.  The matador spent the weekend in grave condition and the hospital released a statement, after moving him from the intensive care ward, that "Mr Aparicio's condition was 'evolving favorably' and that his prognosis was 'less serious'."   Click for Telegraph Story.

Updated 07/26/10
*A real example of the eRumor as it has appeared on the Internet:*Some days you get the bull... Some days the bull gets you 





​






​


----------



## red333 (19 مارس 2011)

صداقة بين قرش وانسان


----------



## red333 (19 مارس 2011)

ثعبان يسحب كنغر من النهر


----------



## red333 (19 مارس 2011)

حصان يقتل اسد


----------



## red333 (19 مارس 2011)

اكبر كلب فى العالم







​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يوليو 2012)

كنا مشيين كويس صور تهجين.  إيه إلى ودانأ لقرن الثور؟؟
صعب أوى ... و اخترق سريع جدأ لدرجه أن القرن لم ياتى عليه دم الرجل. بس صور صعبه أوى.
بكره اللعبه دى حرام تعزيب الثور كدا.
أشكرك على الموضوع.


----------



## red333 (13 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كنا مشيين كويس صور تهجين. إيه إلى ودانأ لقرن الثور؟؟
> صعب أوى ... و اخترق سريع جدأ لدرجه أن القرن لم ياتى عليه دم الرجل. بس صور صعبه أوى.
> بكره اللعبه دى حرام تعزيب الثور كدا.
> أشكرك على الموضوع.


 
*فعلا  دى رسالة من ربنا  لانهم بيعذبوا الحيوان المسكين*

*        [YOUTUBE]0Owu8uNJkow[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## joy* (15 يوليو 2012)

جميل قوى قوى قوى
شكرا كتييير


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 يوليو 2012)

الهندسة الوراثية سون تحدث انقلاب فى كل الكائنات وربنا يسلم


----------

